# Going to a party as Classic Joker



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

A couple came to my party last year as the classic Joker and Harly. They looked AMAZING and of course I forgot to take pics. 

The guy's costume (he's sitting next to me now so I'll ask him)...

He got a suit at a thrift store, already purple (he even said that was really lucky). If you find a light colored suit, you can dye it with a purple rit dye. They are safe to use in the washing machine, just read the instructions on the package.


Picked up the tie and the gloves from a costume shop and there are tons of temporary hair dyes out there that are either spray or gel that will wash out.


----------

